# Newbie from Iowa/Illinois



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. As an animal chiropractor I'm sure you will be asked lots of questions. There are a lot of folks on here that will be glad to have your advice.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
That's so cool you're an animal chiropractor!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!! I would love to ahve your advice on some things bc i want a job that does something with animals but idk what and i go off to college in about 2 years and i cant make up my mind!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice to see new faces :lol: 

Lyne.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hey, welcome  a horse chiropractor could provide some much needed help for people here  looking forward to hearing your advice on things


----------



## imdreamin (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the friendly responses...I do have a question, maybe it belongs on a different post, but I am wanting to expand my business, more... what would you want to see as a form of advertising/ information if try a Horse Chiropractor?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You might want to start a new thread in horse health. Just ask what information you would like concerning horse chiropractics. Kind of a survey.


----------



## imdreamin (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks for the advice, I did it. Have a great day, thanks for being so friendly.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome!


----------

